
No Silver bullet – My learnings from the paper - whoabhisheksah
https://medium.com/@abhisheksah/no-silver-bullets-indeed-e42f8311951
======
whoabhisheksah
Wrote a blog after reading the widely discussed paper "No Silver Bullets".

This is one of those papers that I think everyone in the outset of their
professional career should read.

Please show some love if you like :)

